# Good cages for 2 rats?



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm getting 2 male rats next week. The cage I currently have is sort of small (sorry, no pictures. The only web access I have right now is through my PSP.) It's about 21in by 16in. It is 19in tall with two 16in by 6.5in platforms. I've spent the last couple weekends trying my hand at sewing, and made a decent sized hammock which hangs from the top, and a good sized hanging tube that hangs from the second shelf. I also added some fabric ropes and such. Do you think this cage will suffice for the time being?


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

(I appoligize for the double post. My PSP has a character limit)Now, being a high school student, I can't currently afford a larger cage, but I am saving for one. What type of cage do you suggest? I noticed a large fanbase for Critter Nation? What makes them popular? What are the benefits? Also, since I am paying for everything myself, I am starting off on aspen chips until summer when I work. What do you suggest for litter? Also, what are the benefits to using fleece lining?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i just barely bought a rat manor from petco and i love it!! 
View attachment 5050


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

it was $80 at my store, and i use aspen, i love it for my rats, my female wont use anyhting else lol, um fleece is usually used to protect rats delicate feet, and as for the ferret nation i think its popular because its large and hardy, the rat manor i have is prefect for two rats


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

fleece is really good if your rats are box trained, my female is but my male isnt and he not only poos all over them but he tears it up haha


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for the help! :3 The rat manor looks nice, and decently affordable. It wouldn't take me too long to save up for something like that after getting the little guys:3 Haha, I'm curious to see if mine will be litter trainable or not. xD


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

its crazy how clean my female is! shes sooo picky and she potty trained! by herself! but my male... he doesnt give a poo about potty training or cleaning himself haha  but hes less annoying and less dramtic then the female! its a toss up hehe. i love my rat manor!! it was so worth the money!! if u have any other questions feel free to ask!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

If you can litter train your rats, using fleece is cheaper because you can just wash it in the washing machine and reuse it. I only use litter in one small litter box so a 6 dollar bag of litter lasts many, many weeks for me. If you do use fleece, try looking in second hand stores for material or clothing that you can cut up (fleece hats also work well for hanging beds). But be patient with the litter training, it takes time. And like Iheartroxyrat said, rats often choose to learn themselves. Good luck with your new rats!


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you! I hope to be able to litter train them, but we'll see. iheartroxyrat, that's cute though. I love how individual the personalities are.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with roxyratlover I have rat manor too and its great!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the rat manor too. It's very good and easy to take down and set back up if you need to move it, and when you clean it...though its a pain to get through doors sometimes. I know it fits two rats rather nicely, and both my boys were big husky guys lol. I currently only have 1 boy now and am getting 2 girls within the next month or so. Is the rat manor still good for 3 rats?


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

The only con with the rat manor cage is the doors are slightly too small and some say it's not powder coated like they say it is so rusts fast, and the paint chips away, especially where the door clips back. A great, big, affordable cage you should look into is made by Martin. You have to order from online, though and shipping costs around $20, the walls are made of wire mesh so even the smallest of rats couldn't fit through (unless they're babies of course), but this would be your best bet, it costs more for powder coated but lasts so long with big doors, and you can get a door on the top for an additional $10. The "Rat Skyscraper" is cheap, and very big. It's $125 plus the shipping cost and the measurements are 30" x 18" x 36" with three ramps, two balconies, and a full middle floor. There is also many more cages for rats on this website and this is the second most expensive. I say look into saving for these cages, cause in the long run, these will be your best bet.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, I was going to add the link but of course, forgot. Here it is: http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruma said:


> Thank you for the help! :3 The rat manor looks nice, and decently affordable. It wouldn't take me too long to save up for something like that after getting the little guys:3 Haha, I'm curious to see if mine will be litter trainable or not. xD


I have two Petco Rat Manors and I LOVE them!


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen great reviews for it, and horrible ones as well. I assume like all cages, it has it's pros and cons. I have a Martin's and I'd HIGHLY suggest the company to anyone looking for a cage.

You have a male and you're getting two females? Is your male neutered?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

The worst things I have read about the Petco Rat Manor was that:
1) its a pain to put together. And I totally experienced that with the 2nd cage I got, the first one was a breeze to put together. The 2nd one was also shipped from Petco (ordered online) and the box was pretty banged up so I think it might have bent the bars a bit. 
2) the doors are small so putting items into the cage is difficult. Agreed. They are small. 

Other than that, from everyone I know that has gotten one or from the reviews I read, its a great cage. Yes I would agree that CritterNation cages are the best, but I just didn't have the room for one (or the money) so this cage worked out perfect for me.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

See and I hate the Rat Manor! Lol! Doors are too small, shelves are wobbly and hard to remove/rearrange, and the paint comes off in flakes.

Of all the cages I've had in the past 5 years, none of them stand up to my Martins R-680. Lightweight, durable, easy to clean, spacious, huge door, completely collapsible, deep chew-proof pan... I love it  Nice and roomy for 2, still comfortable for 3, and some have even squished 4 small rats in it. 

I've had it for 2 years now and it still comes out of the bathtub looking sparkly new.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, Jaguar- that does look sparkly!
My cage is about 6 months old and it looks a lot worse than that! (I have a rat whose favourite past time is to just sit and rub her teeth on the bars!)

Critter/ferret nations have a huge fanbase mostly because the doors are huge so the whole front opens up, meaning it's easy to decorate/tidy and they're well made.
That being said I don't think you'd need one for just 2 rats and I've heard wonderful things about Martins. Heck, I'm in the UK and I nearly ordered one myself!


----------

